
Frank Sinatra Has a Cold (1966) - nl
http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ1003-OCT_SINATRA_rev_
======
weeksie
Gay Talese is one of the best profile writers. He has often said that he
prefers to write profiles of famous people after their peak because that's
when it's possible to see who they really are.

He also wrote one of my favorite essays on New York, titled "New York is a
City of Things Unnoticed"

------
sirduncan
Still one of my favorite profiles of all-time, and all the more impressive a
feat of new journalism considering he never interviewed Sinatra.

Also not sure why this is here, but it's always nice to see.

~~~
davidw
> Also not sure why this is here, but it's always nice to see.

Because people found it interesting, and it's _not_ politics, current events,
an 'outrage article', or some other flame bait.

I hate seeing politics here, but quite enjoy articles like this.

------
eli
Not sure why this is here, but it's a great article and perhaps the most
famous example of a "write around," a profile where the writer has little to
no access to the subject.

------
cpncrunch
Weirdly the summary is completely unreadable unless you select it, because
it's sitting on top of the image. I thought at first it just didn't work on
Chrome, but it does the same thing on all browsers. After inspecting the html
code it looks like they've done that on purpose - the image is 360px wide, but
the container is 240px, so the summary text will overlap the image. Did they
intend to make it unreadable?

------
aidenn0
Hah, the scene with Ellison is great; good to know he was just as cantankerous
in his youth as his old age.

~~~
joezydeco
Don't miss the scene where he worked exactly four hours at Disney:

[http://www.snopes.com/disney/wdco/ellison.asp](http://www.snopes.com/disney/wdco/ellison.asp)

------
sidcool
Martin Scorcese is making a new film on Frank Sinatra. Eagerly awaiting the
movie.

------
milesf
Narratives. Stories. Parables.

Why are we all drawn to these? It kind of weird, isn't it? I've learned that
an audience tends to have about a 10 minute attention span. To snap people out
of drifting off, just tell a quick story, and you reset your audience's
attention span for another 10 minutes.

What is it about narratives, stories, and parables that intrigue us?

~~~
l33tbro
Source?

------
rcarrigan87
Really happy this came up on the front page. A great read and nice break from
the norm. Worth the time.

------
llamataboot
Coincidence: I just read this article republished on longform today which is
also very good.

Justin Timberlake Has a Cold [http://reprints.longform.org/justin-timberlake-
has-a-cold](http://reprints.longform.org/justin-timberlake-has-a-cold)

------
tempodox
No article, just an ad. Works perfectly well, I'll never look at “The Esquire”
again.

------
mcenedella
This is such a classic! Awesome!!

------
mathattack
I wish I had the time to finish the article.

